# My Chi Fell



## ChicoChico (Dec 31, 2012)

I let my mom watch Chico (mths old) while I jumped in the shower and the first thing I said to her when she met him was never take your eye off of him, he thinks he is superman. Well she thought it was a bright idea to put him on a chair while she turned her back and he jumped off and squealed! My poor baby! He is fine, not limping and still his usual self but Im worried he will get hurt if this happens again. Do you think I should never let her watch him again? Or am I over reacting? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

Did she seem genuinely sorry that this happened? It may have been a accident. Sometimes when people aren't use to watching pets they make these kinds of mistakes simply because they don't know any better. Maybe it would be a good idea for Chico to spend time with your mom only while supervised by you at first. That way she can see how he needs to be handled and watched. Once she has more experience then maybe you will be more comfortable leaving him alone with your mom.


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

> I let my mom watch Chico (mths old) while I jumped in the shower and the first thing I said to her when she met him was never take your eye off of him, he thinks he is superman. Well she thought it was a bright idea to put him on a chair while she turned her back and he jumped off and squealed! My poor baby! He is fine, not limping and still his usual self but Im worried he will get hurt if this happens again. Do you think I should never let her watch him again? Or am I over reacting?


Well, she did raise you and you survived! Lol I'm sure she felt terrible. My mom didn't know how to take care of my dogs at first. She had dogs when we were little but they lived in a barn. It took a little while, but now there is no one I trust more. With My dogs or my child.  Give her a second chance, but maybe a few supervised visits first like BellsMommy22 said... Good luck!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

A puppy playpen would/could be the answer. Puppy can see out and still be safe! Then your Mom wouldn't be put in that terrible place; 'oh the puppy hurt himself'. JMO


----------



## LittleLily (Dec 17, 2012)

I wouldn't worry to much as long as she realized that she needs to watch him closer, my mom is the same way, she doesn't always realize how close you have to watch the animal kids.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ike is 4 months old and has been hurt 3 bad times now. Once he leaped out of my lap , hit his head on the floor, we have all tile floor in Living room , dining and kitchen. Then he leaped out of my husbands lap, again landed on his head, then he leaped out of my husband hands. When he wants to get down he just goes for it. I could hear his little head hit the floor , all 3 times. We try to be to careful with him, my husband especially just has slow reflexes. I know how your Mother felt, and am sure she will watch him more carefully next time. I am just praying Ike doesn't in the future have seizures from his falls. That all happened in his first 3 weeks with us. We are so careful to hold him tight now.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I think she knows now and would stress how chi's can break things so easy. I'd give her another chance. My Niece just had got a rescue chi and was holding him and he jumped so fast out of her arms and broke his leg. I always tell people hold her tight she will jump.


----------



## mimilee (Dec 6, 2012)

my chi's playpen is their safe haven  i don't even trust my hubby totally lol not that I think he is a bad person I'm just a mother haha


----------



## ChicoChico (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks so much for all your feedback. I will give her another chance, but only if I'm with her. As for Chico we have made it a point to sit on the floor if we want to be with him. Thanks again 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

